# Half-demolished family house, London Colney, St Albans



## little_steph (Oct 24, 2009)

This house was partially demolished and then four new flats were created from its shell. Tried to get as close as possible, but a wire fence and a massive heap of rubble meant I could only get this close. Building work is finished now, and all four flats sold. Love the way you can see right in, like a dolls house and the way the sink in the upstairs bathroom is hanging askew.


----------



## DaveyGTI (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow thats really cool, like a cut-away in a kids book, an yeah, love that sink


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 24, 2009)

Is this the property that had the unstable gable end - due to corroding wall ties?


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 24, 2009)

Never mind corroding wall tiles - seriously awful wall tiles more likely....


----------



## yamahapaul (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn those fences! some nice pics there


----------



## Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

Love it!

I love that old mad wallpaper.

Using that upstairs toilet could be amusing.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Oct 25, 2009)

Awsome some excellent shots there.. really strange to see it 'cut away' like that


----------



## little_steph (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks everyone. Will add more images to this thread soon.


----------



## little_steph (Oct 25, 2009)

A few more from the same site


----------

